
Ask HN: Experience DigitalOcean stolen cpu is very high? - kureikain
Hi HN,<p>I heard good thing about DigitalOcean and try it out recently. I replay my production traffic on same specs and too my suprise. I constantly have 50% stolen cpu. I&#x27;m using 16GB&#x2F;8core instances.<p>I don&#x27;t know if anyone has same experience? I tried to spin up many servers to hope I can get move to a less noisy underlying host. but the result remains.<p>Anyone has that high stolen cpu on DigitalOcean?
======
posguy
I'm not a DO user, but in the lowend world high CPU steal is a sign of a bad
host. I wouldn't renew and would attempt to cancel my box if I saw CPU steal
that high. Even on my Munin box, which is pounding 4 cores with 50% usage per
core or more 24/7, I see CPU steal hover around 10%. I pay $24 a year for that
box.

~~~
kureikain
Thanks. I pay $240/month for the box :(. That's why I'm a little bit surprise
when I saw that much stolen CPU like this one:
[https://cl.ly/232r1k1r2z0p](https://cl.ly/232r1k1r2z0p)

~~~
posguy
Jeez, I assume your using a high memory plan? I'd just go and get a dedi at
that price point, or pay someone like ImpactVPS if you want many containers.
We pay $190 a quarter for 32GB of ram and a few dozen IPv4s along with 128
vCPUs, 16TB B/W and 300GB SSD.

Here is a $49 a month dedi that will give you better performance than DO -
[https://turnkeyinternet.net/dedicated-servers/dedicated-
serv...](https://turnkeyinternet.net/dedicated-servers/dedicated-server-dual-
hexacore-32gb-let/)

------
gtirloni
This is the first time I've ever heard about "stolen CPU".

What is this and how do you measure it?

~~~
kureikain
You can measure it quite easily with NewRelic installed. You will have a nice
chat looks like this: [https://cl.ly/232r1k1r2z0p](https://cl.ly/232r1k1r2z0p)

Some good links about stolen cpu:
[http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2013/07/25/understanding-c...](http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2013/07/25/understanding-
cpu-steal-time-when-should-you-be-worried)
[https://www.datadoghq.com/blog/understanding-aws-stolen-
cpu-...](https://www.datadoghq.com/blog/understanding-aws-stolen-cpu-and-how-
it-affects-your-apps/)

~~~
gtirloni
Thanks! Learning every day :)

